# photos from Cape Le Grand, WA



## moloch05 (Aug 14, 2008)

A friend and I visited the stunning Cape Le Grand NP in February, 2007. This park is situated a little to the east of Esperance, WA. The weather was warm when we visited and we found many skinks and dragons. Surprisingly, we did not enounter a single snake on the road at night, but did find some of the most beautiful frogs that occur in Australia.

Here are a few habitat shots:

Cape Le Grand with one of the many islands of the Recherche Archipelago visible offshore:






















Frenchman's Cap






Good granite dome with many skinks and dragons:






Ornate Rock Dragon (_Ctenophorus ornatus_). These dragons were numerous on the granite domes.
... male











... femaile






_Egernia napoleanis_ -- also common on the granite.











I think that this is a Western Banjo Frog or Pobblebonk (_Limnodynastes dorsalis_):












Spotted-thighed Frog (_Litoria cyclorhyncha_). This must be one of the most colourful species found in Australia ... such a beauty!























I think that this is a Moaning Frog (_Heleioporus eyrei_) but I am not certain.







_Banksia sp._





Claw Flower (_Calothamnus sp_.)






_Grevillea sp._






One of several western _Lambertia_, cousins of our mountain devil here in eastern Australia.






_Nutsya floribunda_, the biggest of all mistletoes:






As we departed Exmouth, we found a pair of Cape Barren Geese:











Regards,
David


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 14, 2008)

*Great shoot's mate. Thanks for sharin.*


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pics mate. What a gret trip by the looks. Love the frog pics.


----------



## jaih (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great frog photos David, looks like a beautiful place to visit. I'd also agree with your identification of _H. eyrei_. The Cape Barren Geese look awesome as well.

Aaron


----------



## ad (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics Moloch, its always a pleasure to look at your threads,
The first pic of the Egernia looks great, like a monitor almost.
Some amazing frog and scenery shots,
Thanks again,
Adam


----------



## Emzie (Aug 15, 2008)

wow nice pictures
i really like the look of the _Egernia napoleanis _


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the feedback.

Regards,
David


----------

